# BMW sets its sights on the Nürburgring 24 Hours again



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*BMW sets its sights on the Nürburgring 24 Hours again* 
02/18/2005

Munich, 18th February 2005. One more time: BMW will again be fielding its two BMW M3 GTRs in the Nürburgring 24 Hour Race on 7th/8th May. It will mark the final season for the two muscle cars with their 500 bhp V8 engines that claimed a one-two win in 2004. 
The seven-man BMW squad for the marathon on the legendary Nordschleife has been named: the winners of 2004, BMW works drivers Dirk Müller (Burbach) and Jörg Müller (Hückelhoven), along with Hans-Joachim Stuck (Ellmau/AUT) are in the team, as are last year's three runners-up - Duncan Huisman (NLD), Pedro Lamy (PRT) and Boris Said (USA). Team BMW Motorsport led by Charly Lamm gets notable backing from Andy Priaulx (GBR), the reigning European Touring Car Champion and BMW works driver in the 2005 FIA World Touring Car Championship (WTCC).

BMW Motorsport Director Mario Theissen: "The Nürburgring 24 Hours is unique in terms of sport and atmosphere. 220 cars racing on a 25.4-kilometre twisty labyrinth before a crowd of 200,000 - this is a spectacular event. In 2004 we defied the most appalling weather conditions to take a one-two win, which caused great excitement among the public and in-house. In 2005, our preparation programme is much shorter due to the event having been brought forward by five weeks and because of the relatively harsh winter. Nevertheless, we hope to be able to continue the BMW success story on the Nordschleife with the last major appearance of the M3 GTR, though we know only too well that with this kind of distance on what is arguably the world's most challenging circuit, things don't always go according to plan. That is also part of the attraction of this 24-hour event."

With 17 overall victories - including seven one-two wins - since the event was inaugurated in 1970, BMW has been by far the most successful manufacturer involved in the race. Hans-Joachim Stuck was behind the wheel for three of BMW's overall wins. He won the debut race of 1970 in a BMW 2002 ti and was also at the controls in 1998 when the BMW 320d became the first diesel-powered touring car to win an endurance event of this kind.

Before the BMW touring car aces rise to the challenges of season 2005's 24 Hour Race and FIA World Touring Car Championship (WTCC), they will be meeting up at the BMW Fitness Camp in Principina Terra, Grosseto (Italy) from 25th February to 2nd March.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Go Hans! :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Go Hans! :thumbup:










:thumbup:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Clarke said:


> :thumbup:


 :yikes:


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Schweeeeeeeeet!!! 



Clarke said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Any pics of him doing that in the GTR?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Any pics of him doing that in the GTR?


No But there is the famous pic of him in the CSL.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

And some real oldies.


----------

